# Diawa 27 line counter reels and 30 round sig mags



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Selling 4 diawa line counters bought brand new last year and used a few times like brand new,loaded with power pro 30# $90 apiece,also 6 of sig 30 round mags for $15 apiece,pic up Only mentor ohio

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

